# Here’s Ruger’s New Blued Alloy Steel SP101 .357 Revolver



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ers-new-blued-alloy-steel-sp101-357-revolver/


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

"Alloy steel"

Do they not understand that stainless steel is an alloy?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kf5tex.jt (Sep 18, 2018)

They may be using it as a selling ploy. Makes it sound better to people. You know like they do with food all natural. Lol 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

MSRP is $720. They are pretty proud of their new offering.

GW


----------

